# IDEA IntelliJ Problem



## Gast (9. Aug 2005)

Hallo !

Habe Datei *A.java* 


```
public class A
{
  A() { }

  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
  }
}
```


Kann das über Konsole mit  *javac A.java*  erfolgreich kompilieren
und auch mit  *java A*  starten ohne das da ne exception kommt.
Hatte mir für Konsole ja schon die Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt :

CLASSPATH = C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\jre\lib\;.
PATH = C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\bin

(Zusätzlich auch noch JAVA_HOME auch wenn ich das nicht brauche)
JAVA_HOME = C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\






Aber wenn ich mit IDEA IntelliJ ein neues Projekt aufmache,
die Pfade in den Project Properties automatisch auf mein
Java Verzeichnis zielen lasse (das macht mir IntelliJ ganz
automatisch wenn ich da die Java Version auswähle) kommt
beim Kompilieren der A.java (siehe oben) folgendes :



> Information: 1 error
> Information: 0 warnings
> Information: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: -verbose
> Information: at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
> ...




Jemand hier der IntelliJ verwendet und weiß woran das liegen kann ?  ???:L 


Danke !!


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Aug 2005)

File Settings Project Settings 

stell mal das SDK ein...

oder in der Run kofiguration -> bei Applications -> use alternative JRE


----------



## Gast (9. Aug 2005)

Mhm ich hab das SDK schon eingestellt gehabt (s.o.)

Da ist eingestellt *Target JDK : "1.5.0_04"*

Und in den ganzen Unterrubriken 
*Project | Sourcepath | Classpath |...* 

hat der auch die ganzen Pfade gefunden und automatisch auf die *.jar files gesetzt  :?

Komisch...  ???:L


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Aug 2005)

sicher das ein SDK und kein JRE eingestellt ist ?


----------



## Guest (10. Aug 2005)

ja war alles eingestellt, der hat sogar die pfade alle automatisch
gefunden und im source code angezeigt wenn was deprecated
etc war... na ja egal hab mir jetzt netbeans runtergeladen damit
geht alles


----------

